
10x Engineers - math_random
https://twitter.com/skirani/status/1149302849555189761
======
necovek
How do you spot a manager full of bull?

Easy, if they come up with nonsense such as this and proudly share it, they
are it!

(This is all excellent advice, I am just bitter that I am not a "ten-ex
engineer")

